# Mechanical Joint Preference



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Does anyone have a preference for which type of mechanical joint to use when attaching fittings to C900 or ductile iron pipe? We typically use Mega Lug but I bought Grip Rings for a fire line addition we are currently working on just to try something new. Grip ring claims that no kickers are needed behind the fittings when their product is used.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Another picture


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I have only used mega lug. Never heard of no kicker, don't think inspectors will agree. How long was that run of pipe and is there a backflow assembly?

Looks like a nice juicy job!


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

How are the grip rings supposed to work?


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

It's 260' from the main in the street to the building. About 12' from the main we put in a backflow vault, post indicator, Storz connection and a fire hydrant.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

If I am correct you are talking about restrainer ring built into the bell end. I have researched it and it would make it were you would not need thrust blocks if you used locking glands at the fittings. Eagle brand was the one I researched. Yellowmine is another way to go. It is a rubber seal fitting with a spline insert that locks the pipe and fitting.


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

http://romac.com/ss/restraint/gripring-ss.html it kind of reminds me of a compression fitting. The ring portion is ribbed so essentially it is biting 360 degrees around the pipe versus where mega lug is only biting at certain points.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

So. Did you use thrust blocks before burial to CYA?


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes, I figured they were cheap insurance nonetheless.


----------

